# Is there a Central Oregon Packgoat Group



## CJ0702 (Jan 1, 2010)

That I could join? My wethers will be 4 in a couple of months and I would love to learn from experienced folks. Is there anyone in the area or any kind of meetings I could go to ?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Our Cascade Packgoat Group is sort of all over the place and has members from Sisters and all over Oregon and even some in Idaho. We are based out of Eagle Creek, but meet in various places and our annual campout is in Carson, WN in the COlumbia Gorge, accessible to most of two states. We have several events every year. The next of which is the annual tough goat hike and meeting/AKA lunch. It's in Forest Grove this year which is a ways away but other events may be closer.


----------

